

X86 Device Support now in Firefox (Beta) for Android - akeybl
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42426381#post42426381

======
Zigurd
If you are developing an Android app that contains native code it is
exceedingly simple to compile that code for two ARM variants, MIPS, and x86,
and you should do that.

Testing x86 code is simple without a device, and if your ARM code is broken
you can count on both users of ARM devices contacting you about it.

